# rapidshare download



## niharuce (Sep 10, 2008)

Whenever I am trying to download from rapidshare it shows that your ip is downloading a file. Please suggest any other means to dwnld from rapidshare


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

don't download multiple files let one finish


----------



## hsr (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe you are in a shared ip and someone with the same ip is a rapidshare freak.
there WAS a tool called rapidleech which could bypass ipcheck but the software is no use now as the server got updated! try the same file on megaupload! if you know what to do...
i could have explained but piracy pays!


----------



## niharuce (Sep 10, 2008)

You are right hari_sanker_r I am using a BSNL EVDO connection and all the connections from the local exchange are assigned with the same IP. I have talked to the BSNL about this and the local employees even dont know about the IP thing. 
I have tried to bypass the IP using proxy like mathtunnel but its not working.
Megaupload is working and I can download from there but no idea how to find rapidshare files on megaupload. plz give me some solution.


----------



## hsr (Sep 10, 2008)

search via google for the same file name... you ought to find it.....
ps. no piracy intentions
the thing of proxybrowsing is just not it for rapidshare.
i tried to do the same via connecting two machines a pc and a mac with the same router then download the files from rapidshare. but somehow i don't get it. this was to my knowledge that mac uses different address than ip


----------

